# Favourite Chord?



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

What is your favourite chord. This can be:
.A chord that is contextual to the piece -or
.Just a really ... tasty chord that happens to be in the piece.

You do not have to name what the chord is, just where it is in the specific piece.

Here is mine (at 7:10)


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Mine is more of a quick series of chords at 4:04
eventually coming to resolve at 4:21 with a V chord with added 2Flat


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The one repeated starting at 0:24


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> The one repeated starting at 0:24


Yes, that is a crunchy chord...


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

So many to choose from, but Holst springs to mind. The chord at 2'04" that opens the door to new vistas.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

mikeh375 said:


> So many to choose from, but Holst springs to mind. The chord at 2'04" that opens the door to new vistas.


The planets has so many - chord before the violin solo in Venus, loud chord near end of Uranus, basically every chord in Neptune, ect


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I just love the chord A minor. I also really like a lot of songs and pieces in that key. No idea why.

Mahler 6
Mendelssohn 3
Sibelius 4
LVB SQ 15


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The big climactic chord at the end of the Mahler 10 (I don't know if everyone follows the same orchestration, but the Lopes-Cobos recording of Mazetti II is especially haunting.)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*[ 8:25 ]*





*[ 7:36 ]*





*[ 29:39 ]*


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

That creepy chord that opens "The Sacrifice."


----------



## erudite (Jul 23, 2020)

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5, 1st movement

The opening ff E-flat chord

Sublime.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

erudite said:


> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5, 1st movement
> 
> The opening ff E-flat chord
> 
> Sublime.


I agree and I think that the opening chord to the 4th concerto is equally sublime - just a peaceful, full, solo piano g major chord (if it is voiced well by the pianist)


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

In an abstract sense, I have an inordinate fondness for the "French" augmented sixth chord, for so many reasons, including that there are only six distinct transpositions in terms of pitch class.

In terms of striking sonorities in music, there are far too many for me to choose a favorite. Certainly there are many in Stravinsky: the repeated 10-note sonority from _Le Sacre_, the final, bell-like dyad from _Les Noces_, the opening chord to the _Symphony of Psalms_...

But I also love the A-major triad that opens Beethoven's Seventh, the climactic dissonance near the opening of of the 2nd movement of Prokofiev's Sixth, too many to choose from in Ligeti, Sibelius, Messiaen, and Birtwistle, the climactic dissonant chords in the 1st mvt. of Mahler 10 and 3rd mvt. of Bruckner 9, the "Farben" chord from Schönberg Op. 16 No. 3, the opening note of Strauss's _Ein Heldenleben_, I could go on and on...


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

bVII/I

Bb/C

C11


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I've got a fondness for the the lydian augmented sound (maj7#5, maj7(#5,#11), maj13#5) and generally for all the chords coming out of the melodic minor scale. 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

In one sense my favorite chord is whatever the 'right' chord is based on musical context. That said there are certain stand alone chords that do have a sound I seem to be drawn to. Minor 9ths and Major 7's for example. (Certainly part of why I enjoy Ravel so much.) These two chords are closely related too, minor 9 chords contain a maj 7 chord within them.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

This topic seems to re-occur at regular intervals...

B7+9


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The Tristan chord usually does it for me. I also love the chord that opens Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms. I think it's just a minor triad with a somewhat unique voicing and orchestration, but I love the "thump" effect of it. It really sounds like the start of something huge, which it is.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

KRoad said:


> This topic seems to re-occur at *regular intervals*...
> 
> B7+9


Ha! Took me two times reading this post to catch that.

I believe your favorite chord is commonly referred to as the Jimi Hendrix chord.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> The Tristan chord usually does it for me.


As I pointed out in another thread, the contexts in which these chords ( half-diminished 7ths in the Chopin (on E#) and Wagner (on F) and dominant 7th in the Mozart (on F). ) occur are also interesting for comparison:





 (chord @ 6:00)




 (chord @ 7:50)




 (chord @ 5:30)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

KRoad said:


> This topic seems to re-occur at regular intervals.


I just remembered: Memorable chords


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Starting from 1:40, chord @ 1:45 and 1:58


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Harmonie

0:05-0:25





3:16-3:40





0:30-0:37
1:01-1:18
2:35-2:40


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Ethereality said:


> Starting from 1:40, chord @ 1:45 and 1:58
> 
> Well, what is it? i.e. the name of the chord, please?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

A 2nd inversion III+ with a restored 5th


----------

